# Forum Home Renovation Paving  looking for large cheap pavers

## deegee

can anyone direct me to a supplier of large - up to a metre square - concrete pavers?  I have close to 200 sm of driveway to pave, and want to intersperse plain pavers with natural rock slabs from the site.  So far I've had no luck searching for these. Any help would be gratly appreciated.

----------


## renov8or

Pavers that size will be bloody heavy to lift I reckon which is why they may be hard to find. Just off the top of my head the two fat guys from "The Block" bought some pavers from Sam the paving man Services - Supply : Sam the Paving Man   a few weeks ago. He may not sell cheap concrete ones but he may be able to point you in the right direction. You could try ebay or the various auction houses around Sydney but you have probably already checked these. My next try would be Boral or someone who makes concrete blocks etc - which you have probably already tried also.

----------


## deegee

thanks renov8or - and you're right, of course - much too difficult to deal with, although they'd look brilliant. I'll take it further and see if I can find any - and cheap ones, otherwise will have to rethink.  It's such a large area that I really need to look at the cost of it.

----------

